# M & J Aquariums. Good price on Pure line crystal red shrimp.



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

Saw these at Bins store at good price $ 6.99 each. Anyone wanting pure line crystal red shrimp SS grade. go there.


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

Was this for black friday sale?


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

The price is still the same today . $6.99 each



ThyrosineChoi said:


> Was this for black friday sale?


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

Ryan s said:


> The price is still the same today . $6.99 each


Thanks.
will pay a visit after my exams!


----------

